# How to show the 'Security' tab in 'Properties' in XP Home without safe mode boot



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

I am running XP Home and found a way to show the security tab without having to boot into safe mode. I applied this tweak over 3 years ago and works flawlessly on my system. Have had no problems and sure is nice to access permissions just like XP Pro. If you decide to implement this tweak be sure to set a restore point in case something doesn't go right.

This tweak is provided by Gilles Pion and can be found on Doug Knox' website:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tip..sectab.htm


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Try this link:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_home_sectab.htm


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

kniht said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_home_sectab.htm


Sehr gut!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a reg file that will do the same thing. It saves installing a program.

XP Security Tab Home Edition

There is also a simple edit of a single byte in a Windows file that will do it, too. But I can't share that one since hacking Windows files is illegal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With such a simple registry edit, no need to alter Windows files, and they would be replaced if you ran SFC for some other issue anyway.


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

The link I posted was last updated on 11/25/2005. The registry hack, if I see it correctly, was created Jan 1, 2008. Wish the reg. hack was around before I used the method on Doug Knox' website.



JohnWill said:


> With such a simple registry edit, no need to alter Windows files, and they would be replaced if you ran SFC for some other issue anyway.


Interesting. I have ran SFC and still have the Security tab. Not saying you're wrong, just kinda wish you were right for then I would use the reg. file.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm surprised that SFC didn't replace the file.


----------

